# struggling to join



## dorwin thuga (Oct 27, 2016)

I am in Windhoek the day I join Freemasonry I will be the happiest Guy on earth please any lodge in Namibia to assist me for 3-4years no help I draw pentagrams in my room and worship alone please help +264817803682 Mupoti


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 28, 2016)

We don't worship in a Masonic lodge. We don't draw pentagrams.  You've been given the address to write to.


----------



## dorwin thuga (Oct 28, 2016)

Okay will just write to the address and wait thanx Mr Glen


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 28, 2016)

dorwin thuga said:


> Okay will just write to the address and wait thanx Mr Glen



In many countries, lodges are very cautious about candidates.  Find a man you know to be a Mason and ask for his sponsorship.

Generally lodges are slow to respond to any written communication and many never respond at all to email.  When possible never wait on a written response.  Go through someone in person.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 28, 2016)

There are three lodges in Windhoek under the Grand Lodge of Scotland; 1454 Dunedin Star, 1613 Zum Kruez de Sudens, and 1616 Benguela.


----------



## dorwin thuga (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you very much I just saw that they have a meeting on Wednesday the 2nd I will be there to wait until they arrive even if it's spending the night since there's no time given thank you I will give you feedback to what will happened


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2016)

dorwin thuga said:


> Thank you very much I just saw that they have a meeting on Wednesday the 2nd I will be there to wait until they arrive even if it's spending the night since there's no time given thank you I will give you feedback to what will happened


Do please let us know how it goes.


----------



## MBC (Oct 31, 2016)

dorwin thuga said:


> Thank you very much I just saw that they have a meeting on Wednesday the 2nd I will be there to wait until they arrive even if it's spending the night since there's no time given thank you I will give you feedback to what will happened



While this may be the way how an American wants to join Freemasonry, but in British masonic sense it may become very scary when someone standing at the door of the Lodge and ask for joining when they are going to the meeting.


----------



## dorwin thuga (Nov 1, 2016)

I think my approach should be great its tomorrow and I am ready for wat IV dreamt all my life


----------

